# Bret Lord



## were_walking_dead (Dec 8, 2010)

So it's been bugging me is there anyway you can take a bret lord on foot?, i've searched through the rule book with no hope.

I ain't a fan of being horse heavy (leave the bret comments out) and i'd like a foot lord devoted to the duel!


----------



## Sworn Radical (Mar 10, 2011)

Both the _Bretonnian Lord_ (Lord choice) as well as the _Paladin_ (Hero choice) must ride a mount of sorts IIRC. If not on Pegasi etc. they must at least choose a barded warhorse - if it has not been edited by an errata somewhere.
It's actually whats keeping me from making a 500 Pts. Bretonnia mini-list as well ... 

The Prophetess and Damsel on the other hand may choose not to be mounted ... wait that somehow sounds ... weird. :crazy:


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

were_walking_dead said:


> So it's been bugging me is there anyway you can take a bret lord on foot?, i've searched through the rule book with no hope.
> 
> I ain't a fan of being horse heavy (leave the bret comments out) and i'd like a foot lord devoted to the duel!



hi ya the answear to your question is yes , you can take a bretonnian knight on foot but to do so he must take a virtue' virtue of empathy-the knight may be fielded on foot.in addition if he is not the armys general, peasant units within 12" of him may use his leadership, rather than the normal distance'

hope this helps


----------



## Sworn Radical (Mar 10, 2011)

kickboxerdog said:


> ... you can take a bretonnian knight on foot but to do so he must take a virtue 'virtue of empathy' ...


Neat, that little _virtue_ almost slipped through. Very nice !
Though ... you have to pay points to _*not have*_ a mount ? I really do hope their armybook is one of the next few to be updated.


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

Sworn Radical said:


> Neat, that little _virtue_ almost slipped through. Very nice !
> Though ... you have to pay points to _*not have*_ a mount ? I really do hope their armybook is one of the next few to be updated.


ha ha yeah but at least its only 10pts to get him on foot.

i feel bretonnians really need a new book also and after ogres i can see them or wood elfs being done.

i mean i read the F&Q other day and relised they removed the paragrth that says you have to have at least 1 unit of knights of the realm, which opens up options of a pesant army , or a knights errant army


----------

